# Ban Foot Hold Traps?



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

George Cullers has advised me that State Representative Lorence Wenke of District 063 (Kalamazoo) is for the banning of all foot hold traps. George has talked with him without success. George feels that to get his attention he needs to hear from some trappers in his district. Representative Wenke can be contacted at [email protected] or 517-373-1787.

Gary A. Schinske
President
Michigan Trappers Association


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

wow, we definitely need some support to stop her

thanks for the information


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I am assuming this is just a personal opinion. I did a search and didn't see any bills that talks about banning traps.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Absolutely absurd and wrong thing to try and pursue


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

2PawsRiver said:


> I am assuming this is just a personal opinion. I did a search and didn't see any bills that talks about banning traps.


It sounds like it is something that Rep. Wenke is having thoughts about introducing.

Best to nip it in the bud as the saying goes. Wait to long and some other Representative will want to jump on as a co-sponsor.


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

I'll bet he's got a - P.E.T.A - sticker on his bumper!


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION said:


> I'll bet he's got a - P.E.T.A - sticker on his bumper!


One on the vehicle he drives and one on his personal bumper .


----------



## vamoosevarmint (Mar 17, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with foot hold traps. This congressman needs some education. I am sure that George did his best, but it is hard to get people to listen when they have a one track mind.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Here's my email I just sent:

Dear Rep Wenke,


I have just been informed of your opinion that foothold traps should be banned. I would like to know of you have any actual experience with traps, trapping, or trappers in general? Also, do you understand how the foothold trap works? 

A common misconception is that it causes the animal in the trap pain. Nothing is further from the truth. Foothold traps are designed for exactly that purpose. To merely hold the animal once it is caught until the trapper checks his trap. There is no pain or suffering on the part of the animal, as proven many times trappers come across the animal asleep, or laying down, calm and composed. Also, take note that the trap most used by wildlife agencies across America to capture, and relocate/reintroduce these types of animal is the foothold trap. Designed not to maim, or cause undo stress or pain. Merely to hold the animal. I would think that the professionals that encounter wildlife on a day to day basis have a greater understanding or trapping, and the tools used than a politician who more than likely has a very limited, or no exposure to trapping, other than the outright lies and misconceptions of animal rights activists. So I ask you Sir, to tag along with a trapper, visit a trapping convention, and call your local wildlife expert and educate yourself to the realities of this great pastime of trapping. Educate yourself with experience ~ not something you've "heard" or "read". It is your duty as an elected official of this great state to legislate according to facts, and realities, instead of half truths, misdirection, and ignorance. 

As a final thought I'd like to leave with you. I vote. And the greatest impact on my voting record is in accordance with how the candidates treat the sportsmen of this state. If you go against me by introducing legislation, or voting for legislation that negatively impacts my enjoyment of the outdoors, and it's natural resources in a responsible manner, then I will vote against you sir when election time comes up.

Thank you for your time.

Chris Morehouse


Get off yer butts now fellas and stop it before it starts!


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

Disapointing.....I know Rep Wenke through prior business connections.......He is a very well known greenhouse owner in Kalamazoo.......I am kind of suprised at this but not really since he showed indifference towards support dove hunting.......He spends quite a bit of time having "Mobile campaign offices" along the side of roads during election, so he does spend time talking with the average joe.....My suggestion would be to NOT send emails but to take the time and send actuall letters...since that tends to show more sincerity today and with the easiness of emails being abused......How about somebody sending him the video about the truths of trapping????

Here is actuall contact infor for sending a snail mail....
http://www.gophouse.com/Members/wenke/wenke_contact.htm

Will do my best to get a letter out myself......

Dave

PS....this is his last term due to term limits.........


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Who has the time to sit down and write a letter ? - To which he probably won't read anyways. This guy needs to see his E-mail in-box full with letters Now - so he can see the impact that he has brought on himself. If he's going to take a left-winged stance against the Sportsman of this State - To which some have most likely been customers of his so-called greenhouses and then join the ranks with P.E.T.A and use his political clout so to speak, to stab people in the back - Let the E-mails roll - I've sent mine and I've given the address to every single friend, buddy, family member and associate that I can think of and they all are going to do the same - He needs to be stopped NOW - Period ! After this - I'll bet he'll be seeing that little green light of career dissipation flashing in the corner of his eye - and it was his choice to make.


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry Varmint but thats the problem here, if you can't take 10 minutes to write a 2 paragraph letter to him what does that say about your commitment to your stance? I am a proponent of both though. I agree jam his inbox like never before but also stress out his assistants with faxes and his mail clerk with letters. The problem with email is the ease of removal, all he has to do is "select all" and delete. No trail, trace, and no bags of trash to take out. Now send thousands of letters and faxes and it QUICKLY puts the point in his face. If he doesn't respond because of his indifference as a result of his term limit hit his supporters that will be up for election. Find out who supports his other bills and go after them warning them to not support him or they will be looking for a new job come election time. Fight tooth, fang, and claw for what we believe in.


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

USMCSniper - I agree and see your point, but I do believe a quick action is needed and E-mail is almost direct. I did send a copy of the E-mail I sent as well and I will continue to send both. I just hope that more people will at least send him the E-mails, much better than nothing at all, most people just don't take the time to get involved - no-matter what the issue is. People that don't trap look at this issue as no-big deal and refrain from doing anything - thinking this has nothing to do with them - they think because they don't trap it's not their concern. It's everyone's concern no-matter what type of Hunting that you take part in - the Tree-huggers don't discriminate as to which Hunting type they are going after - they want them all Banned.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

E-mail sent,letter to follow.Guy's,e-mail or letter or BOTH need to be sent!!!These pepole need to know that we will not vote for them if they keep trying to pass B.S. law's.Give them something to think about BEFORE they get the ball rolling!!I would also like to see this post on the other fourm's as well.ALL hunter's need to know B.S. like this is just a start.Bow hunting,bear hunting,ALL hunting with dog's WILL be next if all outdoorsmen don't stand up and fight!!!!Thank you gary for the info.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Well I don't trap but it seems to me we need to keep this on the forefront so everyone knows about it and what is going on. I don't trap but I will do what I need to do to keep the rights and priveledges the way they are so we or you can preserve the right to trap. Please keep all actions posted as well as any fundraisers etc so all who visit here can stop it before its grows wings and takes off.

Ganzer


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

I completely agree Varmint, and everyone else, fill his email, and snailmail boxes, and one letter is not enough, one a week letting him know you are still monitoring the situation and will be keeping tabs. They eventually get the point.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION said:


> Who has the time to sit down and write a letter ? - To which he probably won't read anyways. This guy needs to see his E-mail in-box full with letters Now - so he can see the impact that he has brought on himself.


Over the years, after talking to elected representatives, it is very true that a written/typed letter dropped in the mailbox is extremely important. It is worth much more to the Senator or Representative on the receiving end than an eMail msg.

The more time, effort, and expense we put into getting our opinion over to that elected official the more they pay attention to what we are saying. Look at it this way, an eMail is quick, free, and very little effort. A phone call is quick but it certainly takes more thought, time, and effort than an eMail and is worth about 10 of those msgs. Spending a couple of minutes to type up a letter (about the same amount of time as typing up a msg in this thread) and then putting a stamp on it is worth at least 10 phone calls. It just takes more effort and the elected official knows that and will pay attention.

While you are at it, do not forget to contact the Representative for you district. Tell them that you are opposed to Rep Wenke's thoughts on this ban. Believe it or not, these people do talk to each other. If Rep. Wenke received a strong and logical letter from you and talks to your elected representative and finds out you did not contact him or her then he will start to wonder how deeply your commitment goes.

In the time it took to write these paragraphs I can write a simple, to the point one paragraph letter, to my representative and have time left over to find the envelope and stamp.


----------



## Conservationist (Aug 19, 2005)

I talked to the Representative's office this morning...he is going to introduce it in today's session.

Jason.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION said:


> I'll bet he's got a - P.E.T.A - sticker on his bumper!


I would think there would be an equal chance that they run hounds.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I just called his office. He is introducing this. I am contacting my rep today to let him know how upsetting this is.
To find your representative you can go to http://www.house.mi.gov/find_a_rep.asp

I will be calling, emailing, Faxing, and writing letters.

You should do the same TODAY!!!


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Here you go. http://www.michiganvotes.org/Legislation.aspx?ID=52832
Here's our chance to tell the House how you feel. Leave a comment.


----------



## 2-BIG (Oct 17, 2002)

I got a response from my Rep. Paul Opsommer:
Mr. Larsen
Thank-you for contacting our office. You will be pleased to know that Representative Opsommer is not in favor of this legislation and is not supporting it. However, House rules dictate that he can not have his name removed as a cosponsor until (and if) the bill makes it to the House Floor. He will not vote for this bill. Paul is committed to the 2nd Amendment and Hunting Rights, and was just at the most recent Pheasants Forever banquet in Fowler. As a member of the Fowler Conservation Club and someone who works with Paul, I can assure you this was an error. We contacted the President of the MTA today and left him a message to clarify the situation.

I would also encourage you to review some of our other bills, such as HB4491 and HB4497.
Thank-you again for contacting us, please let us know if we can be of any further assistance.
Best regards,
Greg
Paul Opsommer's Office
93rd District, Michigan
(517) 373-1778


----------



## stevetrapper (Feb 26, 2007)

what are thy thing i hate people like that , p.e.t.a and such because they dont know all the information about stuff like trapping they dont know what really goes on. a holes:rant: :sad:


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

Greg from Mr. Opsommer's office did leave me a voice mail. He said that Mr. Opsommer thought it was a bill to ban trapping in State Parks. While I appreciate the fact that Mr. Opsommer will have his name removed from being a sponsor of the bill if it gets to the floor two things bother me. 1. Mr. Opsommer would agree to sponsor a bill that he has not seen; 2. Mr. Opsommer was willing to sponsor a bill that would ban some type of trapping and let his name be attached to the bill without seeing it. Just because Mr. Opsommer belongs to a conservation club and attended a Pheasants Forever Banquet does not quality him as a supporter of trapping. I really doubt he has much if any knowledge about trapping. I suggest those in his district continue to contact him and educate him as much as politely possible on the benefits of trapping. Thanks.

Gary A. Schinske
President
Michigan Trappers Association


----------



## Conservationist (Aug 19, 2005)

I just had a great meeting with Representative Opsommer...he has pulled his support of the bill (4497) and was open to discussing many of the things that MUCC will be looking to work on through legislation this year.

Something to remember is that he only a couple months of experience in the legislature...It's now our job to approach him and give him the best information possible so that he can make decisions which are to the benefit of his constituents.

Just FYI...his lead staffer (Greg) is also new to Lansing and is open to as much information that we can present him with...NICELY.

Good huntin'...

Jason.


----------



## Conservationist (Aug 19, 2005)

Just got back from a meeting with the bill sponsor(Wenke) a little while ago. The meeting was with the Rep and one of his LAs (Andrea).

While the Representative assured me that the bill was "dead in committee", and that he assumed that it would be soon after drafting it, I had greater concern that it was ever introduced at all. 

I am not sure if it has been posted yet...but we also discussed the contributing factors which "forced" him to introduce the bill. (I've also been told this by the Department)

A woman was "walking" her dog off-leash in Fort Custer State Park. The dog was "caught" by a foothold trap. The dog was terminally ill (cancer or something) and ended up dieing a couple of days earlier. Reportedly the owners blame the "trauma" involved with the trap incident as resulting in the dogs eventual death. JUST FYI...

After a very lengthy discussion it was very apparent that, beyond the Fort Custer incident, the Representative was very concerned (meaing somewhat against) about the continued use of foothold traps in Michigan.

Most of the Representative's (and Andrea's) questions 
revolved around issues of "humaneness", "prolonged suffering", effective enforcement of existing wildlife conservation orders (WCO), Have-a-Heart alternatives (and general alternatives to foothold), etc...

I've been working in Lansing with MUCC for 5 years and this is the first time that I can remember this Representative's name coming up...he is new to this arena.

Upon leaving I made mention of our interest that his office call upon us for this issue or others that affect sportsmen within his district before the introduction of dangerous legislation. If he was only hoping to get a line of communication established with the introduction of 4497 then we were only a phone call away.

Thanks again for everyone's letters and calls...they really make a difference.

Jason.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Thanks for the info Jason. It helps knowing that.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Thank you for the info. and for your time you spent with the rep's. office


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Conservationist said:


> While the Representative assured me that the bill was "dead in committee", and that he assumed that it would be soon after drafting it, I had greater concern that it was ever introduced at all.


Then why did he introduce it at all? Just to make a point?

He's still lost ALL credibility with me and I'm sure lots of others.


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

I agree I think he was "testing the water" for these issues and is now stepping back.


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

KalamazooKid said:


> Then why did he introduce it at all? Just to make a point?
> 
> He's still lost ALL credibility with me and I'm sure lots of others.


As he should have!!!!!  He should be made to pay politically for this stunt, unfortunately (or fortunately, I guess) I think someone said he will be forced out with term limits. However, if he ever pops his head up again for public office, he should be called out on this.


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice Stunt.....Hope he made that dog owner happy......cause he just burned his bridge with the vast majority.....
Wenke is NOT new to the arena...This is his last term in office.....before he was voted in to this position, he was very active in the politics of Kalamazoo county and has been for a long time.....Does one person's scenario warrant to ban the majorities right?? I trully question his common sense! The dog has been diagnosed terminally ill but being caught in a trap killed it???!!!!! Where is the thought process......???? We trust this person to make decisions for the basis of all under this premiss???! I will NEVER vote for this man again....nor will I passivelly allow him to run for another office!
Dave


----------



## Conservationist (Aug 19, 2005)

I guess what I was trying to say when I called him "new to the arena" was with regard to natural resources legislation (which is what I am charged with following)...not new to the Legislature.

Sorry for the confusion...

Jason.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Conservationist said:


> I guess what I was trying to say when I called him "new to the arena" was with regard to natural resources legislation (which is what I am charged with following)...not new to the Legislature.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion...
> 
> Jason.


I knew what you meant.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Hey guys, support your sport by leaving a comment. http://www.michiganvotes.org/Legislation.aspx?ID=52832 
The Antis are starting to show up.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

This woman is not my representative, (mine is Hildebrand and he is opposed the bill) but here is her response to me:

_Thank you for contacting my office regarding House Bill 4497. I appreciate you taking the time to share your thoughts and opinions on this issue with me.

Representative Wenke drafted this bill asking for a ban on foothold traps in response to a citizen who was upset when her dog was caught in one while walking in Fort Custer Park in the Kalamazoo area. A leader of the Michigan United Conservation Clubs (MUCC) also informed him of a recent event when his dog was caught in a foothold trap. In both cases, the dogs in question sustained serious injuries from the trap.

I am not opposed to hunting. In fact, I have a trained hunting dog as a household pet. I am co-sponsoring this bill because I believe we can find a more humane way to trap animals than foothold traps. I believe in the ingenuity of the outdoorsmen of our state, and am confident that they will find an alternative way to capture animals.

It is a privilege to serve as your state representative. Please don&#8217;t hesitate to contact my office with any future questions or concerns.

Sincerely,



Kim Meltzer
State Representative 33rd District_


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

125) *People Need Education* [by Anonymous Citizen on March 28, 2007]
There are some truely idiotic statements on this thread, all of the anti-trapping people are more than comfortable supporting a ban that has no affect on them. Classic case of legislating away our rights to appease someone else. Good thing it is dying in committee already. When all of you people complain about these and other "sporting" activities remember this, I am not rich I save a lot of money each year by killing venison, by trapping animals and selling the pelts. Furthermore I am providing for myself, I do not need you, the state, or anyone else "helping" me by doing the dirty work so I can live an insulated life ignoring the gut pile it takes to get nearly every single thing we use. That cotton your shirt is made of? wonder how many thumpers died in the combine for it? The rubber? we won't get into all the tree animals dying out there! Oh yeah your veggie corn, lettuce, carrots, beans, peas...ask the farmer how many trappers he has protecting his crops so you anti trapping veggies can feel good about yourselves. Wake up and see the world for what it is. Violent and brutal, and we are at the top of the food chain.


Thanks for the link


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Good one Sniper! Thanks. I hope this does die in commitee like I keep hearing. Just keep spreading the word!


----------



## Conservationist (Aug 19, 2005)

All indication is that it will die in committee...but it is up to the us (and our allies) to keep the pressure on leadership (Rep Sheltrown) and the bill sponsors so that they don't percieve us to be going away.

Keep talking about it and keep talking to friends and family so that they realize that the threat is very real...no black helicopters here.

Y'all keep up the good work and keep the calls coming...

Jason.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Good News Everyone! This is from MUCC.org.
"Update on trapping legislation

Thanks to all your calls and emails on HB 4497, Rep. Sheltrown (D, Roscommon) has reported that he will not move the bill in committee. Rep. Opsommer (R, Dewitt), a sponsor of the bill, has removed his name from the bill and will no longer be supporting it now that he understands its implications. MUCC has met with Rep. Wenke (R, Richland), the bill sponsor, and will continue to meet with him to help educate him on the importance of Michigans hunting, fishing and trapping heritage.

Background: House Bill 4497, introduced by Rep. Wenke would eliminate the use of leghold traps in Michigan. Thank you again for contacting your legislators- your calls made the difference!"

Thanks for your work Jason!


----------



## Ozzman (Apr 12, 2007)

Sure is, has been on the books for almost 2 months, here is the link.
United States H 1691 Ends use of leghold traps on animals in U.S. HC 03/26/07 


Ozzman


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

Believe me guys, Richardville is no one to be worried about. I know him personally. Not only is he a great guy, he shares a lot of my beliefs when it comes to the outdoors. Also, I know a LOT of the people he associates with and many are avid hunters and outdoorsmen. You won't find a better politician and all around guy than Randy. Of course he is going to write his responses as he did. That's the way a politician has to do it. His response doesn't bother me the least!!!!


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Ozzman said:


> Sure is, has been on the books for almost 2 months, here is the link.
> United States H 1691 Ends use of leghold traps on animals in U.S. HC 03/26/07
> 
> 
> Ozzman


GEEZ! Does this ever end!?! I can't keep up on this crap!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

QuakrTrakr said:


> I got a reply from Rep. Wenke, but I can't tell anyone what he said. Here is his disclaimer (hopefully I won't get sued for divulging this!)
> "The information contained in this document is confidential and is intended only for use by the person(s) to whom it has been addressed. In addition, nothing contained within this document is intended as legal advice. Those in need of legal advice should seek private counsel."
> Nice huh?



Says its intended only for the use by the person whom it has been addressed. Sounds to me like you can use it as it was addressed to you. 

How about this. Tell us in your own words what he might or might not want us to know


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Says its intended only for the use by the person whom it has been addressed. Sounds to me like you can use it as it was addressed to you.
> 
> How about this. Tell us in your own words what he might or might not want us to know


 Names omitted and some info was pulled out that was very specific. He did realize that the bill probably wouldn't make it out of comittee. As for the MUCC rep that had his dog trapped, I personally talked to him and his dog was not injured. That was his point when he divulged that info to Rep. Wenke. Rep. Wenke never mentioned that though. Hey guys, this is dead in commitee, it's a dead subject. Wenke is term limited, and can't run again. So don't get your feathers ruffled too much on this.

"Thank you for contacting my office regarding House Bill 4497. I appreciate you taking the time to share your thoughts and opinions on this issue with me.

My bill asking for a ban on the use of foothold traps is my response to a citizen who was upset when her dog was caught in one while they walked in Fort Custer Park in my district (the Kalamazoo area). Even recently during a meeting in which a representative of Michigan United Conservation Clubs (MUCC) shared his organizations opposition to my legislation, it was disclosed that he has accidentally captured his own dog in a foothold trap.

My bill is in support of my belief that we can find a more humane way to trap animals than foothold traps. I recently used live animal traps to trap three raccoons around my home which were then shot by a friend. I am not an animal lover with some unusual devotion to animals. I do not own a pet. I have trapped muskrats in ditches on my fathers farm when I was younger and dispatched them with a club.

I knew when I submitted my bill that it would be highly unlikely that it would receive a hearing in the House of Representatives. I voted for the dove hunting bill but I learned that many citizens have an aversion to the death of wild animals. I challenge the users of animal foothold traps to find a more humane way to capture animals.

Thank you again for your e-mail. I trust that you have also shared your concerns on this matter with your own representative. If you have not, I encourage you to make that contact, so that your views may be represented."


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

When this thread first started (I hope) it mentioned to contact certain people so I did. Conyers and Levin. My first battle to protect trapping rights started back in 1985-1986 in Auburn Hills, I was 15 or 16. At that time I did not know everything but basically the need to keep the animal population under control because of disease and that I had land owners permission to trap on their land. Because of the new Chrysler headquarters to be built and Comerica bank and others on Squirrel Rd. near Featherstone made it very difficult to fight for my right to trap. We were supposed have won but one city councel person changed his mind at the last minute. The Humane Society and the development of new businesses made it impossible. They did however turn part of the area where I trapped into a park Squirrel and M-59 and put up a informational display which mentions my name and my trapping partners name. It reads really good. *So whether or not I sent* *it* *to the wrong person or persons I feel is irrelevant*. Our leaders need to know how important it is to protect all of rights to hunt, fish or trap. I have not trapped in 18 years but I am going to try and run a line this fall up North in Gods country. My friends and I (4-5) of us were 15-18 yrs of age when we put up our fight to keep our rights to trap.
Matt


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

I too received a reply from Senator Levin:

Dear Mr. Harris:

Thank you for sharing your thoughts with me regarding trapping
legislation. I will certainly keep your thoughts in mind should this issue
come before the Senate.

Best wishes.

Sincerely,
Carl Levin


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

Just to validate my personal opinions about Senator Richardville from my post a couple of days ago... take a look at this article.

http://www.monroenews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070517/NEWS01/105170068/-1/NEWS


----------

